# Four seasons Aviara Resale



## chalucky (Jun 5, 2007)

So if I understand it correctly, even if you buy a resale through a Four Seasons authorized agent, your chances of trading internally to anywhere except Troon are negligible.

I could swallow the high MF's if there was a way to trade out once in awhile to one of their other resorts.

Also,  I heard rumor that unless you purchased the resale by this summer, you would be locked out of trading internally forever (Troon as well).

Can anyone comment?


----------



## Sir Newf (Jun 5, 2007)

Have you spoken with Triwest? Betty, the 4S expert, seems to have alot of info....curious to see what you find out- I'm considering adding 4S too....


----------



## Spence (Jun 5, 2007)

*Four Seasons*



chalucky said:


> I could swallow the high MF's......Can anyone comment?


$1888 I saw posted on an eBay listing, I can't do $270/night MFs no matter what it's like.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 5, 2007)

Haven't heard the rumor but this thread will help you with your other questions.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45924


----------



## chalucky (Jun 5, 2007)

For FS Aviara owners...when you call and ask about the promised internal trading to other Residence clubs...what do they say? Do they blow you off, or do they still promise something is on the drawing board?

I find it credible that they will leave II sooner rather than later...it seems to me that they would only have the gumption to do this if they were able to offer a workable internal trade system as something of an alternative.

Any owners fell feel to chime in....also had anyone heard of them exercising ROFR?

Thanks


----------



## GregGH (Jun 5, 2007)

*Other Hi End trading companies*

Hello


try this thread .,...   http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44837

It starts out talking about the NEW II hi end trading company similar to RCI's ( links here too )

Aviara will trade into RCI unofficially I was told - and waiting for new II web site to see details

A lot of interesting  hi end stuff is in non-traditional forum, as well - although not for the 'cheap' user ...   Hi end costs $$

Regards
Greg H


----------



## jlwquilter (Jun 5, 2007)

*Off Topic*

But I am reading a murder mystery book right now and one of the characters is the Hospitality Manager at the Four Seasons Aviara! I didn't know it was a timeshare - how neat is that?!


----------



## Sir Newf (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi JLWQ, what's the name of the book?  I'm be at 4S Aviara next month, I'll bring it....


----------



## chalucky (Jun 6, 2007)

Gently back on topic, can any owners of FSA advise of what they've been (recently) told about future internal trading or lack thereof, as well as II participation?

Thanks

Charles


----------



## steve1000 (Jun 6, 2007)

I just spoke with an owner services rep. She said nothing has been decided yet as to whether Four Seasons will continue its contractual relationship with II or move to a different exchange company. She noted that even if there was a change (and owners would receive advance notice before anything would become effective) I could still elect to stay with II and deposit my unit with them for exchange and depending on the number of owners who did so there would still be the possibility of exchanging into FSA through II. 

As for internal trades, Scottsdale exchanges are not too difficult and she also noted that exchanging into a 1 BR unit in Exuma (Bahamas) is not too difficult - its essentially a 500 sq ft hotel room as there's no kitchen in the unit but I guess you can stay for 8 nights; trading into a 2 BR at Exuma is more difficult. Exchanging into Jackson Hole is possible but quite difficult as you need to book a reservation at your home resort and then hope that someone who owns at JH in the week(s) you're looking for would like to exchange for the time you have reserved at your home resort. She said some of these get done but not too many. She also noted that Four Seasons has an exchange agreement with some unrelated resorts. One of these, the Phillips Club in NYC is not too difficult to exchange into.


----------



## stevens397 (Jun 6, 2007)

FWIW, the Phillips Club is lovely.


----------



## GregGH (Jun 6, 2007)

*other exchanges*

Hello

Here is what Owners Services sent me a while back .......... I think I added the URL's - then copied it for future reference ....enjoy ....

" In order to utilize the Direct Exchange program Residents must first reserve a home resort / home season reservation. With this reservation, Residents may then place a Direct Exchange request for a specific use week(s) at their desired property(s).  If a Direct Exchange is matched, the Direct Exchange Manager will contact each Owner to ensure they are still interested in the exchange and to offer a confirmation.

Please note that all Direct Exchange requests may be made as far in advance as 12 months prior to the desired travel date.

Please find below a list of the properties available through Direct Exchange and their web addresses:

Four Seasons Jackson Hole, Wyoming        
www.fourseasons.com

The Hemingways, Sun Valley, Idaho
www.thehemingways-sunvalley.com

The Phillips Club, Upper Manhattan, New York
www.phillipsclub.com
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...ews-Phillips_Club-New_York_City_New_York.html

Villa La Estancia, Cabo San Lucas, Mexico
www.villalaestancia.com

At Nature’s Door, Whistler, British Columbia, Canada
www.storiedplaces-whistler.com

Inspiration, Sandestin, Florida
www.storiedplaces-sandestin.com

Sanctuary at Snowmass, Aspen, Colorado
www.storiedplaces-aspensnowmass.com

Tonopalo, North Lake Tahoe, California
www.storiedplaces-laketahoe.com

Tremblant, Mont Tremblant, Quebec
www.storiedplaces-tremblant.com

If you require further assistance, please don’t hesitate to contact me at (800) 930-4946 or via e-mail at Owners.avr@fourseasons.com.  Owner Service Representatives are available Monday through Friday, 8:00am to 5:00pm or Saturday and Sunday, 9:30am to 5:00pm pacific standard time.

I look forward to assisting you in the future.
Warm regards,"

Teresa Prado Ü
Owner Services Pre-Arrival Concierge
Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara
7210 Blue Heron Place, Carlsbad CA 92009
1(800) 930-4946 Ex t. 6615
Fax: (760) 603-3676
E-Mail: Teresa.Prado@Fourseasons.com


----------

